# Under cab lights



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

How does the appliance cord get to the under counter lights???


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

There was a gap between all the cabinets.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Is that a Home Depot bag?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job :thumbsup:

BUT, it would be smart to always put cardboard down on a counter top before working on anything.

I even bought a 3' long rubber foot mat for working on granite counter tops.

I see a hammer on one counter and a bunch of hand tools on the other.

Working off cardboard keeps you from getting blamed is a counter is dented or scratched 

Sometimes you have to share the job with a plumber and we all know they can be slobs in a new kitchen.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

How do ya'll fish walls in Chicago?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> What do you think?


 Looks pretty good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> What do you think?


Would like to see the lights. What you charge for that job? I was thinking of having something similar done in my house.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> What do you think?


About what? Three cords plugged into receptacles? Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> About what? Three cords plugged into receptacles? Awesome. :thumbup:


 :laughing:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

is this in Chicago? Is this job wired in pipe?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I_get_shocked said:


> is this in Chicago? Is this job wired in pipe?


 That is what I was getting at. If it is conduit how did he fish the walls?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job :thumbsup:
> 
> BUT, it would be smart to always put cardboard down on a counter top before working on anything.
> 
> ...


 

That was my first thought. Then I looked, they are the old tops they don't fit the cabinets.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks great. The only u/c lights I will install are Kichler (line voltage ones). 
I havent found any cord and plugs ones that aren't crap. What brand are did you use? Do they have a glass lens?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

randomkiller said:


> That was my first thought. Then I looked, they are the old tops they don't fit the cabinets.


Good eye! Rather than look closely I just immediately thought "what a dipstick" :laughing:.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job :thumbsup:
> 
> BUT, it would be smart to always put cardboard down on a counter top before working on anything.
> 
> ...


 Those counter tops are getting replaced with granite...other wise I wouldn't have put any tools on them!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> That is what I was getting at. If it is conduit how did he fish the walls?


We use greenfield to fishin existing walls.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> That was my first thought. Then I looked, they are the old tops they don't fit the cabinets.


 Yes you are correct, good eye!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Looks great. The only u/c lights I will install are Kichler (line voltage ones).
> I havent found any cord and plugs ones that aren't crap. What brand are did you use? Do they have a glass lens?


I couldnt get a good picture, because I had the flash on the camera. I'll get a better picture next time. They are LED's. They really look nice at night!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Looks great. The only u/c lights I will install are Kichler (line voltage ones).
> I havent found any cord and plugs ones that aren't crap. What brand are did you use? Do they have a glass lens?


 I put in the line voltage ones in my house, they get way to hot!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> Those counter tops are getting replaced with granite...other wise I wouldn't have put any tools on them!


I see guys do it all the time, my mistake for taking you for one of _them _


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I see guys do it all the time, my mistake for taking you for one of _them _


 No problem! :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> I put in the line voltage ones in my house, they get way to hot!


 

The Kichler xenon bulb fixtures don't get hot. I put mine in 7 years ago and haven't had a bulb burn out yet. The only ones I've seen get hot are the halogen ones which I don't think Kichler make. I dim all my u/c also.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> I couldnt get a good picture, because I had the flash on the camera. I'll get a better picture next time. They are LED's. They really look nice at night!


 
Haven't seen any led ones yet. I'll have to check them out. What brand?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Haven't seen any led ones yet. I'll have to check them out. What brand?


 These were Hampton Bay ...

Yeah the ones in my house are the halogen ones. So can I just change the bulb you think? I'll have to check!


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Is that a Home Depot bag?


Yep looks like it, if you look close you can see a Blue Carlon box poking out the top


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich R said:


> Yep looks like it, if you look close you can see a Blue Carlon box poking out the top


Yep! someone brought the wrong boxes. 

Dont ask me why, but they also sell romex and those blue plastic boxes in Chicago too.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

My neighbor builds cabinets. He also installs LED lighting. I believe that the LED will take over all other uc lighting. They have magnetic switches so that you open a door and the light inside comes on. LED tape light, kick space lights, pucs and all kinds of neat stuff like drawers with motors. (great for the hanicapped).


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job :thumbsup:
> 
> BUT, it would be smart to always put cardboard down on a counter top before working on anything.
> 
> ...


OMG your not kidding....those guys are the worst when it comes to working clean. 
I like the led's for undercouters too. Very low maintanence.
Nice job though....


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Receptacle that the telephone is plugged into is at a slightly higher elevation than the other outlets. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay! I didn't wire the house! It might look like that in the pic, but i dont think it is because I would have noticed it when I was there.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You just added the UC lights right?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Receptacle that the telephone is plugged into is at a slightly higher elevation than the other outlets.
> :thumbup:


I just looked like that ... The telephone jack is larger then the outlet plate. Thats why it looks higher :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

william1978 said:


> You just added the UC lights right?


 Yesss...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

No worries, I was just joshing ya. Anyway good job with the cut in, looks nice.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> I just looked like that ... The telephone jack is larger then the outlet plate. Thats why it looks higher :whistling2::whistling2:


 The telephone guys always come in with a different color or size plates than the electrician.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Telephone guy...... dosnt the EC do the LV work in your area????


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> I just looked like that ... The telephone jack is larger then the outlet plate. Thats why it looks higher :whistling2::whistling2:


 
Yeah the plate is bigger and it looks like he lined up the bottom of the plate and the top is just higher. Is it just screwed to the sheetrock with not box or ring behind it?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Innovative said:


> Telephone guy...... dosnt the EC do the LV work in your area????


 No, Hardly ever see a EC pulling the low voltage. The GC's have someone else pull the phone's and cable.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Yeah the plate is bigger and it looks like he lined up the bottom of the plate and the top is just higher. Is it just screwed to the sheetrock with not box or ring behind it?


 IDK...I wasn't there 20 years to make sure all the boxes were lined up...sorry!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> IDK...I wasn't there 20 years to make sure all the boxes were lined up...sorry!


 
I was thinking of you being just there for the UC lights.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I was thinking of you being just there for the UC lights.


 Yea... only for the u/c.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Looks good from my house! :laughing:

Haha... looks good. 

Let's see the lights and the wiring method used to get the cord from the receptacle to the light fixtures. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Looks good from my house! :laughing:
> 
> Haha... looks good.
> 
> Let's see the lights and the wiring method used to get the cord from the receptacle to the light fixtures. :thumbsup:


 Better pictures coming soon...


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

sparks134 said:


> Better pictures coming soon...


 :thumbup::clap::clap:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> No, Hardly ever see a EC pulling the low voltage. The GC's have someone else pull the phone's and cable.


 
I do the low voltage on about half of the jobs I do.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

good job,,,ive learned what real pride in our field means more from this web site than i have from any where else...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok lots of pats on the back here, did I miss something? :001_huh:

What are we so excited about?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks nice, Sparks. I did something similar, only on the top of the cabinets. Sorry the image is so fuzzy.


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Ok lots of pats on the back here, did I miss something? :001_huh:
> 
> What are we so excited about?


 
Because thread has pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I know you didnt wire the house, but it looks to me that the right side of the sink should have an outlet within two feet of its edge. All I see is switches in that 2 ft zone. I think.
Nice clean job. $ 900.00 I hope


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I do the low voltage on about half of the jobs I do.


 I can only remember 2 or 3 houses that I have done in 28 years that I didnt pull all the LV. The sad part is I hate doing it.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

ralph said:


> I know you didnt wire the house, but it looks to me that the right side of the sink should have an outlet within two feet of its edge. All I see is switches in that 2 ft zone. I think.
> Nice clean job. $ 900.00 I hope


 O its there, behind the coffee pot.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Ok lots of pats on the back here, did I miss something? :001_huh:
> 
> What are we so excited about?


 No soup for you!!!


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

id have to say i said good job because,,,it looks like he did a good job reguardless of how complex it was,,,,i think here in this area we have a problem with electrical hoodlums {white guys who do half ass work and want full pay} and mexican installers who cant seem to put anything on strait....im no hater of any one or anything so he did i good job ,,,im on his side....good job:thumbsup:


----------

